# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Pfeiffer

## bootje16

Uit een bloedonderzoel bleek dat mijn vriend pfeiffer heeft. 
Hoeveel kans heb bestaat er dat ik nu ook pfeiffer heb.
(zoenen nie zo vaak)

----------


## Luuss0404

De incubatietijd van de ziekte van pfeiffer is bij kinderen in de basisschoolleeftijd ongeveer vier tot tien dagen. Bij jongvolwassenen is die vier tot zeven weken. De ziekte is al tijdens de incubatietijd besmettelijk en blijft tot soms achttien maanden na de ziekte besmettelijk. Sommige mensen zijn daarna nog gedurende bepaalde periodes besmettelijk, ze merken daar zelf verder niks van. Deze besmettelijkheid is verder niet gevaarlijk voor de mensen om je heen omdat de meeste mensen het virus al hebben doorgemaakt en dus antistoffen hebben. Of sterk genoeg zijn om het virus te overwinnen. Andere mensen lopen dus niet zo heel snel de kans om besmet te worden.

Er staat niet ergens een duidelijk antwoord hoeveel kans iemand heeft om besmet te worden.

----------

